# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟

## Ham1

سلام
کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد :Yahoo (19): 
راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


لازم نیست بگی
خودشون وقتی نتایج اومد میفهمن
سعی کن الان رها نکنی کارو ، تلاشتو بیشتر کن، رتبه هم بد اومد سال دیگه ای هم هست ، اگه از کرونا به سلامت عبور کنی میتونی 1400 کنکور بدی

----------


## Ham1

> لازم نیست بگی
> خودشون وقتی نتایج اومد میفهمن
> سعی کن الان رها نکنی کارو ، تلاشتو بیشتر کن، رتبه هم بد اومد سال دیگه ای هم هست ، اگه از کرونا به سلامت عبور کنی میتونی 1400 کنکور بدی


البته میگن اگه رتبه خوبی نیاوردی بمون سال بعد ولی نتایج که بیاد پوستمو میکنن
از اینا گذشته سرم به سنگ خورده و شروع کردم برای ۱۴۰۰ فوقش یکسال میرم تو بایکوت بعدش درست میشه

----------


## BARONI

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


1. انقدر خودتون و نبازید ( ادم که نکشتی )
2. خودت هیچی نگو . هیچ وعده وعید هم به خانواده نده . بزار خودشون بفهمن بعد نتایج
3. به نظر من اگه در حد 50 هزار هستی و هدفت سه رشته ی اصلیه ( توجه کن به حرفم : 3 رشته ی اصلی !)  بشین بخون برای 1400 چون الان دقیقا هیچی به هیچه و با توجه به استرسی که داری عملا بازدت صفره ولی اگه الان برای کنکور 1400 بخونی حداقلش اینه که تابستونو از دست ندادی دومیش اینه که خیلی مطالبو به صورت مفید جمع کردی سومیش هم اینه که عذاب وجدان رتبه کنکورتو نداری. ولی اگه پرستاری میخوای بخونی در حد12 ساعت خوندن در روز میاری بابا.

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


البته میگن اگه رتبه خوبی نیاوردی بمون سال بعد ولی نتایج که بیاد پوستمو میکنن
از اینا گذشته سرم به سنگ خورده و شروع کردم برای ۱۴۰۰ فوقش یکسال میرم تو بایکوت بعدش درست میشه


پس دیگه نگران چی ای؟؟
مهم اینه ک الآن بخونی
نترس بابا هیچی نیشه
تهش چن روزی اخلاقا میریزه به هم

تو الآنو بخون و از دس ندهههه_

----------


## mahdi_artur

> البته میگن اگه رتبه خوبی نیاوردی بمون سال بعد ولی نتایج که بیاد پوستمو میکنن
> از اینا گذشته سرم به سنگ خورده و شروع کردم برای ۱۴۰۰ فوقش یکسال میرم تو بایکوت بعدش درست میشه


چنین چیزی نیست که پوستتو بکنن و فلان کنن ، نهایتش اینه که سال دوم محرومت کنن از یکسری چیزها (که خودت بهتر میدونی منظورمو) و اگه خیلی خانواده سختگیری هم باشن شاید هوای درستو بیشتر هم داشته باشن و بگردن باگ ها و مشکلات امسالت رو یکی یکی پیدا و رفع کنن (خیلی این خانواده ها کم پیدا میشه اگه داری قدرشونو بدون و باهاشون کنار بیا نهایتش اینه 1 سال سختی میکشی ولی بعدش نمیگم سخت نیست ولی به این سختی هم که تو الان گرفتارش شدی نیست) 
سر همه به سنگ میخوره سعی کن این 40 روز باقی رو به 1400 فکر نکنی و واقعی روزی 12 13 ساعت بخونی ، چون استرس که بالا میره نزدیکای کنکور تازه آدم میفهمه درس خوندن واقعی یعنی چی ، سعی کن این شانس واقعی درس خوندن رو از خودت نگیری، یعنی یه جوری درس بخون این چند روز رو که انگار کنکوری 99 هستی نه کنکوری سر به هوای 1400 که روزی 3 ساعتم به زور میخونه و هنوز وسواس منابع داره، اگه مشکلات پارسالت رو کنار هم بگذاری ولی رفع شون نکنی دقیقا عین یه آدم صفر تو مسیر فقط درجا میزنی و تهشم اینه که بمونی واسه سال 1401 تا باگ ها رفع بشن، هر کی میگه از نو شروع کن واسه 1400 ، مطمئن باش سال دیگم میای میگی جمع بندیم درست نبوده میاد میگه از نو شروع کن واسه 1401 ، کسی اینجا دلش به حال کسی نسوخته، با نهایت قدرتت بخون یه سری مباحث خاص رو انقدر خوب تثبیتش کن که بعد کنکور وقتی تست همون مبحث رو سر جلسه 99 زدی به خودت بیای ، پیش خودت بگی ، دیدی خوندی و نتیجه گرفتی ؟ پس 1400 هم اگه بخونی مطمئن باش 100 درصد نتیجه میده،
همین دیگه، باقیش تجربه است، تجربه هم گفتنی نیست ، مسیر که درست طی بشه این تجربه ها خاطره میشن،
موفق باشی

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


هرکی خربزه میخوره پای لرزشم میشینه
نخوندی خب عواقبشم بپذیر
نمیشه که هم نخونی و هم سرکوفت نشنوی
همونطور که وقتی نتایج خوب باشه همه آفرین و به به و چه چه میگن همونطوری هم نخونی سرکوفت میزنن
بپذیری راحتری

----------


## Ham1

> هرکی خربزه میخوره پای لرزشم میشینه
> نخوندی خب عواقبشم بپذیر
> نمیشه که هم نخونی و هم سرکوفت نشنوی
> همونطور که وقتی نتایج خوب باشه همه آفرین و به به و چه چه میگن همونطوری هم نخونی سرکوفت میزنن
> بپذیری راحتری


پذیرفتم

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


اول اینکه تکلیف کنکور خودتو روشن کن . یا بشین شروع کن واسه 1400 یا هم شل کن که بتونی بعد کنکور با انرژی مضاعف شروع کنی . خوانواده هم سه چهار روزی برگاشون میریزه بعدشم ولت میکنن . جدی نگیر :Yahoo (105):

----------


## wonshower

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.



اینجا موندم من!!چرااینجاهمه معدل بالان بعدواترقیده میشن

این یه ماه بخون، باتوجه به معدلت ميتوني رتبتوبهترکنی

----------


## mobinax

سه بار تجربه ی شمارو داشتم. درکتون میکنم فشار روانی زیادی روتون هست من به هزار تا راه فکر میکردم چجوری خودمو توجیه کنم ولی هیچ وقت عبرت نگرفتم شما اشتباه منو تکرار نکنید
الانم به خانواده چیزی نگید فقط این مدت بخونید چند درس رو که برای کنکور 1400 بهتون روحیه بده این خیلی مهمه. خیلی خیلی فرق هست بین پشت کنکور موندن با رتبه معمولی و رتبه افتضاح. 
این مدت رو حتما برای کنکور 1399 بخونید و سعی کنید بهترین رتبه ممکن رو کسب کنین اینطوری نیاز نیست مثل من سه سال نقش بازی کنید

----------


## _LEYLA_

داوطلبی که برای کنکور آماده نیست ، 2 حالت داره
یا واقعا شرایط اجازه نداده که بشینه بخونه
یا اینکه تنبلی کرده


اگه مورد اول هستی ، از همین امروز بشین بخون ، بدون توجه به نیش و کنایه ها
اگه دومی هستی ، دفتر کتاباتو جمع کن ، برو پی زندگیت ، خودتو علاف نکن.

----------


## konkurii99

حالا بشین تو این ۴۰ روز همه تلاشتو بکن بهت قول میدم میتونی یک رتبه بهتر کسب کنی ۴۰ روز کم نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

طبق تجربیات شخصیم،نگو
الان بگی شاید واکنششون به رتبه یخورده کمتر بشه اونم تازه یخورده فقط،ولی کل مدت کنکور تا اومدن نتایج سرکوفت میخوری تازه بعدش که بماند
اما نگی میتونی اونمدت با آرامش استراحت کنی و یکمم درس بخونی که آماده سرکوفت و تحمل سال پشت کنکوری باشی
مرگ هم نیس که بترسین خیلیا تجربه کردن این سرزنش هارو

----------


## Neo.Healer

راستی طبق ی تجربه جمعی هم اگ این مدت تا کنکورو نخونی و بیخیال شی،سال پشت کنکوریتم باز نمیخونی و همین آش و همین کاسه
نگو نمیشه، آدم باید از تجربه بقیه استفاده کنه تا برای خودش تجربه تلخی نشه

----------


## .yalda.

> هرکی خربزه میخوره پای لرزشم میشینه
> نخوندی خب عواقبشم بپذیر
> نمیشه که هم نخونی و هم سرکوفت نشنوی
> همونطور که وقتی نتایج خوب باشه همه آفرین و به به و چه چه میگن همونطوری هم نخونی سرکوفت میزنن
> بپذیری راحتری


ماشالا امید و انگیزه میریزه از این پست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .yalda.

ببین منم مثل تو بودم همه میگفتن نمره نهاییش بالاس معدلش بالاس همش سرش تو کتابه این رتبه برتر نشه کی میخواد بشه؟
جالب تر اینکه خودمم همراهیشون میکردم فکر کردم با معدل بالا دیگه کارم راحته چون من اگه درس رو بلد نبودم معدلمم بالا نمیشد
ولی زهی خیال باطل زمان گذشت و گذشت و گذشت قطار کنکور رسید به ماه آخر...اون روزا چنان میخوندم که یه کتاب تست 400 صفحه ای عمومی رو کامل تو دوروز تموم کردم بدون استرس!!!!!
اون روزا فقط از خدا میخواستم که برگردم اول مهر و از اون موقع اونجوری بخونم ولی نشد :Yahoo (2): 
کنکور دادم و رتبم جالب نشد چیزی که میخواستم نشد اشک روتو چشمای بابام دیدم و شکستم...آزمایشگاه و مامایی و پرستاری میشد ولی پزشکی نمیشد...اگه زودترشروع میکردم رتبم خیلی خیلی بهتر از اون میشد...الانم که حدود یکسال از اون ماجراداره میگذره با خودم فکر میکنم اگه اون یه ماه رو اونجوربکوب نمیخوندم ازمایشگاه و مامایی وپرستاری که سهله آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هم قبول نمیشدم :Yahoo (94): 
حالا تو دوراه داری یا این یه ماه روبکوب بخونی تا به خودت باور داشته باشی که از پسش برمیای که اگر احیانا امسال نشد سال دیگه باخودت نگی من از اولشم آدمش نبودم  یا تظاهر به درس خوندن کنی و بعد اعلام نتایج بهونه بیاری که روز کنکور حالم بد شدو....که نهایتشم عذاب وجدان خودت ولت نمیکنه..
امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shah1n

> ماشالا امید و انگیزه میریزه از این پست


امید و انگیزه ی کاذب آدمو میبره سمت کنکور پنجم و شیشم
کاش یاد بگیریم که هرچیزی عواقبی داره و در صورتی که کاریو انجام میدیم عواقبشم در نظر بگیریم
اینطوری موفق تریم

----------


## aysan 18

دقیقا منم مثل توام با این تفاوت که به والدینم گفتم که رتبم زیاد جالب نخاهد شد
تصمیمم اینه بخونم مشاورم گفت اگه با پنج هزار مثلا بمونی پشت سال بعد مثلا میشی 1000 اینا ولی اگه با 60000بمونی سال بعد نهایتا میشی نصفش
 پس بخونیم تا اوضامون رو بهتر کنیم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Ham1

> دقیقا منم مثل توام با این تفاوت که به والدینم گفتم که رتبم زیاد جالب نخاهد شد
> تصمیمم اینه بخونم مشاورم گفت اگه با پنج هزار مثلا بمونی پشت سال بعد مثلا میشی 1000 اینا ولی اگه با 60000بمونی سال بعد نهایتا میشی نصفش
>  پس بخونیم تا اوضامون رو بهتر کنیم


خداوکیل میخوای با ۵ هزار بمونی پشت کنکور؟
من که آرزوم اینه ۱۰ هزار منطقه ۳ بیارم. ۵ هزار رو که تو خواب هم نمیبینم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Maneli

دوست من بهتره اصلا کنکور شرکت نکنی سال بعد آزمون ثبت نام کن ویه سال براش تلاش کن باور کن اینطوری خیلی بهتره 
واینکه به خانوادت بگو اونا صلاح تورو میخوان میدونم سخته اما حداقل تلاش کن 
واینکه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Maneli

اره واقعا :Yahoo (4): ... اونا ما رو درک نمیکنن ماهم اونا رو 
ااایییی روزگار  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## .yalda.

> امید و انگیزه ی کاذب آدمو میبره سمت کنکور پنجم و شیشم
> کاش یاد بگیریم که هرچیزی عواقبی داره و در صورتی که کاریو انجام میدیم عواقبشم در نظر بگیریم
> اینطوری موفق تریم


خب آره ولی لحنت خیلی تند بود
مهم نیس اگه ایشون بخواد بخونه به حرف من و شما کاری نداره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aysan 18

> خداوکیل میخوای با ۵ هزار بمونی پشت کنکور؟
> من که آرزوم اینه ۱۰ هزار منطقه ۳ بیارم. ۵ هزار رو که تو خواب هم نمیبینم


مثال زدم منم اگ پنج هزار بیارم نمی مونم ک :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## DR.del

من نمیدونم معدل بیست چه ربطی داره به رتبه خوب آوردن تو کنکور که همه خانواده ها انتظار دارن بچشون رشته تاپ‌ قبول بشه.
مثل شما زیادن که معدل بیستن و‌قراره امثال رتبشون بشه فلان هزار نگران نباشین فوق فوقش دو هفته سرکوفت میخورین

----------


## konkurii99

داداش اصلا شما صبر کن ببینیم امسال کنکور میدیم یا نه!!!!

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> دقیقا منم مثل توام با این تفاوت که به والدینم گفتم که رتبم زیاد جالب نخاهد شد
> تصمیمم اینه بخونم مشاورم گفت اگه با پنج هزار مثلا بمونی پشت سال بعد مثلا میشی 1000 اینا ولی اگه با 60000بمونی سال بعد نهایتا میشی نصفش
>  پس بخونیم تا اوضامون رو بهتر کنیم


بنظرم مشاورتو عوض کن چون کسی که میاد یه همچین حرفی میزنه نشون میده خیلی در زمینه کنکور بیسواده

----------


## POKER

بروب گو بابایی این ی شتریه که در خونه همه میخوابه ... حالا خوابیده رو من 🤣🤣 مملم با سابقه ۴ سال پشت کنکور بودن دیگه به طنز تبدیل شده نترس اولش درد داره

----------


## Insidee

نیازی به گفتن نیست نتایج  درخشان یکی دوماه دیگه خودشون گویای همه  چیزه

----------


## Ham1

> بروب گو بابایی این ی شتریه که در خونه همه میخوابه ... حالا خوابیده رو من  مملم با سابقه ۴ سال پشت کنکور بودن دیگه به طنز تبدیل شده نترس اولش درد داره



بهترین نظر با اختلاف

----------


## fateme..

چیزی نگو برای سال بعد تلاش کن✌������

----------


## KINGPARSA

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


با خواندن شهادتین و نوشتن وصیت نامه و خداحافظی از دوستان و نزدیکان :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamdam

> سلام
> کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
> چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
> راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


خب اگر معدلت این بوده که غمی نداری درست خوب بوده نیاز نیست زیاد بخونی 
من خودم معدلم 18 بود ولی هیچی نخوندم فعلا

----------


## aysan 18

> بنظرم مشاورتو عوض کن چون کسی که میاد یه همچین حرفی میزنه نشون میده خیلی در زمینه کنکور بیسواده


ولش که کردم چون درکم نمی کرد و برنامه هاش فضایی بود ولی چرا این حرفو می زنی؟

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> ولش که کردم چون درکم نمی کرد و برنامه هاش فضایی بود ولی چرا این حرفو می زنی؟


بخاطر اینکه کنکور منطق نداره!نمیشه گفت چون من امسال فلان رتبه رو آوردم پس سال بعد حتما پزشکی قبول میشم!خیلیا بودن سال اول رتبه های نجومی آوردن و سال دوم سه رقمی یا حتی دو رقمی شدن خیلیا هم بودن سال دوم رتبه هاشون بدتر از سال اول شده

----------


## aysan 18

> بخاطر اینکه کنکور منطق نداره!نمیشه گفت چون من امسال فلان رتبه رو آوردم پس سال بعد حتما پزشکی قبول میشم!خیلیا بودن سال اول رتبه های نجومی آوردن و سال دوم سه رقمی یا حتی دو رقمی شدن خیلیا هم بودن سال دوم رتبه هاشون بدتر از سال اول شده


آره درسته ممنون

----------


## Sarah.az

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


سلام
کسی میدونه چجوری به خانواده بگم که هیچی برای کنکور نخوندم؟
چون معدل این چند سال دبیرستان همش ۱۹ و ۲۰ بوده الان انتظار دارن که حتما رشته بیارم ولی خب خودم میدونم که هیچی نخوندم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه‌ام در حد ۵۰ هزار به بالا میاد
راهنمای کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.


این یه ماهو خوب بخون فعلادیگه هر چی شد*

----------

